# kenya tree loosing pieces



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

As the title says, my kenya tree is loosing pieces. It is still very healthy and so are the pieces it is loosing so is this how it propagates? Is there any way to stop it from doing this? Can I just throw the pieces in the garbage so they don't grow into more trees in my tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Kenyan tree corals are notorious for spreading like a weed throughout a tank.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*kenya trees*

bring them to swap meet people are interested in them.


----------



## Janh (Apr 9, 2011)

they are not attached to anything, just laying on the bottom of my tank. I am hesitant to give them away to anyone as I have bubble algae and red worms in the tank.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*kenya trees*

might as well profit from what you have excess of buy a bag of frag plugs from your lfs and glue them one or two to plug and sell them for healthy profit


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Attach with small rubber bands across the lower stalk.


----------

